
First Librem 5 Smartphones Are Shipping - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/first-librem-5-smartphones-are-shipping/
======
whalabi
This is incredible, they actually delivered! Given the state of similar
projects, often kickstarted, I had my doubts.

It's a Linux phone running GNOME. It's the same deal as the Ubuntu phone that
raised 10s of millions out whatever in a crowd funded campaign.

That said, where's a video with a hands on with the device? I wanna see how it
handles.

~~~
aruggirello
I'm really excited! BTW I really wish some other phone picks up KDE Plasma
mobile [0]. It's probably at least as mature as GNOME, at least judging by the
screenshots. BTW I love KDE connect in Android.

[0] [https://www.plasma-mobile.org/](https://www.plasma-mobile.org/)

~~~
seba_dos1
There's no reason not to run Plasma Mobile on the Librem 5 ;)

------
kop316
This makes me extremely curious how many they have to ship, and how fast they
are shipping. I say this because I backed the Librem 5 the same day it came
out (My order was at 5:30 PM EST), and I asked to be a part of the first
batch. Despite this, I haven't gotten an email asking what modem I want, where
it should be shipped, etc.

While I am not the first in line, I can't imagine I am far from the front.

~~~
Vinnl
I was surprised that they're talking in future tense:

> Everyone who pre-ordered the Librem 5 smartphone will be receiving an email
> letting them know which shipping batch — and what shipping date window —
> they are scheduled for, before we prepare each batch for shipment.

...even though they said:

> The first Librem 5 smartphones roll off the assembly line and ship to
> customers.

Sounds like only the first part of that sentence is true? The good news being
that you should get that email soon, I guess.

~~~
kop316
I am hoping so. I emailed them asking about my order.

I mean, I get it, low production runs of hardware and prototyping hardware is
hard. Having a hardware bug in the first batch would be terrible.

I would even get if the first batch is going to devs that worked on this, then
they can work out hardware bug for the second batch of PCBs.

I just wish I knew when I was getting it.

------
baroffoos
Really liking the look. Todays phones are so thin they just don't feel good
until you put a case on them. The librem 5 looks like it has a nice solid
boxyness to it.

------
wideasleep1
Curious how Purism handles notifications..can it be as efficient (and
hopefully scalable) as GCM/Firebase? Wish I knew more about the details, and
would love a non-android phone (already use a KaiOS 1.0 Alcatel Flip) that has
real, if even basic, functionality.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
Slightly off topic: how does GCM work without an internet connection? Why does
it need to send info a server and have the server send info back to the phone?
Why can't it do that work without network access? If I have my phone on
airplane mode and an app that uses GCM needs to send a notification, how does
it get to my phone?

~~~
kop316
My understanding is that the GCM is for notifications that come in from off
the phone (i.e. from a server). Rather than have every program have a
background service (and if they are badly made, have it drain the battery) to
check notifications, they can all tie into one background service that can be
optimized for it.

I would imagine that notifications that are local don't need to go through
GCM.

------
madacoo
I tend not to buy new phones until my current one is done for. But if the
Librem 5 pans out and is well received by the first buyers, there is a high
likelihood this will be my next phone.

------
z0mbie42
Congrats!

I really want to see how great a convergent Linux phone can be!

------
canada_dry
Great milestone and coincident with the release of 'Permanent Record' just re-
enforces the need for this device.

------
j-walker
Is the hardware open-source?

~~~
woodrowbarlow
yes, but i don't think it's posted yet for the final boards. here's the dev
kit: [https://source.puri.sm/Librem5/dvk-
mx8m-bsb](https://source.puri.sm/Librem5/dvk-mx8m-bsb)

------
tedunangst
What does it mean for the Librem 5 to be "IP-Native Communication First"?

~~~
ac29
I think its their way of saying the phone is designed to be usable without
traditional cellular network access:

"A No-Carrier Phone?

WiFi calling and VoIP calling will be able to be provided in WiFi or data plan
modes. We expect to offer call-out, and call-in with phone numbers in all of
these plans as well. If you still require a “traditional” phone number through
a carrier and want to make unencrypted phone calls or messaging, it will be an
option you can choose, but is not required (we recommend avoiding unencrypted
phone calls)." [0]

Its still a bit of odd phrasing, as most everything on an LTE connected phone
is also IP-native.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Purism/comments/7tf3w4/what_does_ip...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Purism/comments/7tf3w4/what_does_ipnative_mean/)

------
woodrowbarlow
has anyone here received confirmation of which batch they're in? i haven't and
i'm just trying to gauge which batches are confirmed.

~~~
kop316
No I have not. I said it below, but I ordered on their kickstarter the same
day it came out, and I got an email today saying I will get an email when my
order comes up.

